# Wish i had friends....



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dont have many friends who hunt or girls that find bowhunting attractive so its me in the city and i end up hunting alone...these long sits in the stand here in michigan get real boring so im here to rant. Anyone else in the same boat as me?


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Dont have many friends who hunt or girls that find bowhunting attractive so its me in the city and i end up hunting alone...these long sits in the stand here in michigan get real boring so im here to rant. Anyone else in the same boat as me?


I am somewhat new to Ohio. I don't know anyone that hunts so I usually hunt alone. I did meet a guy on this site and now we hunt together sometimes. It is good for safety reasons to hunt with a friend and also just makes it more fun. Try finding someone in your area on here and take them hunting with you.


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

I am new to hunting... and have the same problem.... I live out it the country in florida and its hard.... I moved from England married my wife... We moved from Loxahatchee near WPB... to Just outside Ocala... With no family in the area and gee.... local people are very suspicious of newbies...... So .... I dont get a lot of advice from locals they dont want their Hunny holes discovered.....
Is ther any one in the Ocala area whom I can ask questions etc???????


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Luckily, I have a few guy friends that hunt but I still usually hunt by myself. My dad usually comes too, but we sit in separate spots.

As far as girls, idk why, but I prefer the non-hunters. It's cool if they do hunt but for some reason I prefer the ones that aren't decked out in camouflage. I hope I didn't offend any with that last comment, because I think it's cool that some girls hunt, it's just not my preference. Now if they hate hunting and they bash on it, that's not cool. If they're neutral or err towards the side of pro-hunting, that's much better.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. At least at my archery place I have a few friends. But not many. But girls, there are few at the archery place that shoot.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have two friends that hunt but I usually Dont hunt with them. I practice and shoot some 3-D with them


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I hear you, Used to have a group of hunting friends those were great times. 

I Find it harder now to get motivated, but still go cause Im addicted..


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My GF hunts with me sometimes. She's already tagged out this year so now I'm hunting by myself on her property.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I wish I was that lucky.. the kids in my school that hunt are complete arse holes to me just because I get to hunt 7 days a week and they are lucky to get to hunt 2. thats why I am friends with a ton of people on here


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Unless you find that perfect hunting partner...you'll change your mind eventually. I'm to the point that I'd rather hunt by myself. Then I don't have to worry about people back out for BS reasons, people who don't practice, etc.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bsites9 said:


> Unless you find that perfect hunting partner...you'll change your mind eventually. I'm to the point that I'd rather hunt by myself. Then I don't have to worry about people back out for BS reasons, people who don't practice, etc.


exactly.. I enjoy hunting by myself anyways. dont have to worry about jealousy of your friend shooting your target buck or anything! 

actually the guy I have been hunting with this year is my dads co-worker cause I cant stand people my own age


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a loner also. I can come and go as I please. Don't hafta be late getting anywheres. Leave whenever I want. Only thing that sucks.....nobody to help drag!! 

behind you


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

vastomper said:


> I'm a loner also. I can come and go as I please. Don't hafta be late getting anywheres. Leave whenever I want. Only thing that sucks.....nobody to help drag!!
> 
> behind you


lol thats when I call my dad if it is a long drag, only one of my 5 properties have nowhere to drive, so I should never have to drag more than 50 yards or so!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I wish I was that lucky.. the kids in my school that hunt are complete arse holes to me just because I get to hunt 7 days a week and they are lucky to get to hunt 2. thats why I am friends with a ton of people on here


Quit lying Ben. You know you don't have any friends on here haha .


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

I hunt all by myself for the bow season, i got the farm i work on all to myself, my dads on another chunk of property, we gun hunt together and have a blast..thank god for smart phones lol! easy way to burn some time on stand..almost time to head out now.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> I hunt all by myself for the bow season, i got the farm i work on all to myself, my dads on another chunk of property, we gun hunt together and have a blast..thank god for smart phones lol! easy way to burn some time on stand..almost time to head out now.


Good luck Dylan!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Dylan... your dad and Dale are cool as hell haha, my dad is a stick in the mud, thats why its not as fun to hunt with him

and Jake.. cant you just let me dream </3 hahahaha


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

One good dog and one good friend is all your gonna have in this lifetime.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Dylan... your dad and Dale are cool as hell haha, my dad is a stick in the mud, thats why its not as fun to hunt with him
> 
> and Jake.. cant you just let me dream </3 hahahaha


I'm sorry Ben. You have so many friends it's unimaginble lol!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I'm sorry Ben. You have so many friends it's unimaginble lol!


damn straight! hahaha


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

and HERES MY TWO BEST FRIENDS !!!!!!!!!!


horsehands said:


> One good dog and one good friend is all your gonna have in this lifetime.


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dude, if your in Livingston County we should hangout.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

MonsterManiac7 said:


> Dude, if your in Livingston County we should hangout.


I hunt livingston and genesse but i live in wayne


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Hard to find someone my age that just bowhunts as it is much less here in my neck of the woods! 







They mainly go by one rule as it is.... If it's brown it's down.... Wish I could talk them out of it.... And into shootin mature deer only instead of every yearling-2 year old that walks by. Gets aggravating after a while especially when somebody say yea look what I killed at 150 yards with my 270.... Sure anybody can do that but it takes skill/knowledge/patenice to get one with 30 yards.... They dont even know how smart a old doe can be. Which is straight up sad. Getting a 6 year old doe inside of 8 steps is truely an accomplishment for anybody...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Hard to find someone my age that just bowhunts as it is much less here in my neck of the woods!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your the first southerner to say that.... I think your becoming a YANKEE! hahahaha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I think your the first southerner to say that.... I think your becoming a YANKEE! hahahaha


God let's hope not!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> God let's hope not!!!!!


I might possibly go down huntin to Alabamie this year! then I could be a cousin datin, **** eatin, ****** tonk sum' B****! hahahaha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

What so wrong with dating your cuzin;-)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

everybody has a good lookin cousin... lol I just prefer my kids to have 10 toes! thats all!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> everybody has a good lookin cousin... lol I just prefer my kids to have 10 toes! thats all!


What's the point in having 10 toes if they can't count that high?! Lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

true.... very true... I guess that is the rule with teeth too?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

HEY!! My cousin baby has 12 toes. She's going to do great things!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

that is pretty impressive Jake! never heard of more than 11!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> girls that find bowhunting attractive


Funny you say that I'm talking to a fine young lady right now that's 17 that really wants to know how to shoot a bow...... So guess what I'm gonna do 




Plus her dads my taxidermist so win-win I guess....


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> true.... very true... I guess that is the rule with teeth too?


You bettcha!!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> HEY!! My cousin baby has 12 toes. She's going to do great things!!


She's gonna be one of them thar fancy math teacher thingys!!!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> Funny you say that I'm talking to a fine young lady right now that's 17 that really wants to know how to shoot a bow...... So guess what I'm gonna do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad my girlfriend already knows how to shoot. Don't know if I have enough patience to teach someone how to shoot haha.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

She's going to be one of those Mathologyish teachers.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> So glad my girlfriend already knows how to shoot. Don't know if I have enough patience to teach someone how to shoot haha.


Yea I know what you mean!!!! But she seems like a pretty smart person tho! Lol wish me luck anyways!!!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> She's going to be one of those Mathologyish teachers.


Dayum!!! That a big word!!!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> Yea I know what you mean!!!! But she seems like a pretty smart person tho! Lol wish me luck anyways!!!!



Good luck bud! We always need more female hunters!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im workin on a huntress too! I have a pse youth bow setup, now I just need someone to shoot it!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Good luck bud! We always need more female hunters!


She already gots the hunter part down just need her a bowhunter now!!!!


outdoorsman3 said:


> im workin on a huntress too! I have a pse youth bow setup, now I just need someone to shoot it!


There's my lil sister! Lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> She already gots the hunter part down just need her a bowhunter now!!!!
> 
> There's my lil sister! Lol


only if shes got your looks..... :wink: hahahaha just kidding...

but seriously


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> only if shes got your looks..... :wink: hahahaha just kidding...
> 
> but seriously


Smh..........


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

We need more country girls....


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Fletch125 said:


> We need more country girls....


yes sir!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Smh..........


you know im just kiddin you Blake hahahaha


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> We need more country girls....


why? yall got Blake and Ben, aint that enough for you guys?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hoytgirl15 said:


> why? yall got Blake and Ben, aint that enough for you guys?


ohh come on! that aint cool! hahahaha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

hoytgirl15 said:


> why? yall got Blake and Ben, aint that enough for you guys?


You know it Jana!!!!


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh come on! that aint cool! hahahaha


haha got ya!! ;P


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> You know it Jana!!!!


thats cuz I know everything Jethro!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Dylan... your dad and Dale are cool as hell haha, my dad is a stick in the mud, thats why its not as fun to hunt with him
> 
> and Jake.. cant you just let me dream </3 hahahaha



Hahaha, you should see them at there best, or shoot with them for a day..the will keep you laughing, never a dull moment!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

and go too hooters! :tongue:


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

hoytgirl15 said:


> why? Yall got blake and ben, aint that enough for you guys?


girl!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

get used to it. think of how I am. I'm homeschooled, and can count the # of friends I have on both hands, true close friends on one hand. but I'm fine with it. someday God will bless me with a wife who will be my best friend also.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> get used to it. think of how I am. I'm homeschooled, and can count the # of friends I have on both hands, true close friends on one hand. but I'm fine with it. someday God will bless me with a wife who will be my best friend also.


I can count my trusted friends while making a fist..  I cant wait to get out of my town, people here are ignorant, thats why I hunt and fish with guys in their 40s and 50s


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I can count my trusted friends while making a fist..  I cant wait to get out of my town, people here are ignorant, thats why I hunt and fish with guys in their 40s and 50s



Yeah me too, took a while but I found a good group of people to hang with, alot of my friends turned into dum *****. my shooting friends are all older, I take a beating on the weekends being the young one..but I give it back when cards are turned in....Vortex next summer you guys come to Hooters with us!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Yeah me too, took a while but I found a good group of people to hang with, alot of my friends turned into dum *****. my shooting friends are all older, I take a beating on the weekends being the young one..but I give it back when cards are turned in....Vortex next summer you guys come to Hooters with us!


hell yeah! I like to shoot 3d by myself too, actually prefer it. but then I met up with a couple of older guys that let me join in, and we ended up shooting together for the rest of the season every weekend, now we are going to shoot indoor together! but for sure we are going to hooters next year! maybe ill make a trip up to sparta for the r100 or something


----------

